# Burning .bin files without the cue file



## jeopardy (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi,

I'd like to know if someone can help me with the following problem. I have serveral movie files with the extension *.bin they came with a *.cue file and i use CDRWIN 3.9d to burn them and it workes fine. 
Although some files are above 800 mb i can burn them on a 80 min blanc cdr. 
I have also some files DL that didn't came with the *.cue file 
Now my question is can you make the *.cue file if you have only the *.bin file? 
Or is there some other way to get these movie's on a cd just like all the other .bin files that came with the *.cue files?

I realy need some help becouse my 120 GB harddrive s running out of data for me ! 

I realy like too BURN them all !!!!



tnx for helping
Dutch tactical fighters
[TSB] clansite


----------



## Nocomply (Aug 15, 2003)

Not tried burning a .bin without the cue, but alcohol 120% seems rather good at mounting cueless bins on phantom drives. From there u could just drag the mpeg from the image and re-author it with Nero


----------



## jeopardy (Aug 21, 2003)

tnx for your repley, i allready tried to burn the files after renaming it to mpg or mpeg it works but the difference is that when you have a *cue file you can burn a 812 mb file on a 700 Mb cd. when i rename the file it is still more than 800 mb and nero can't off course burn it on a 700 mb cd.....
those 120 % alcohol is a rather good idee.. i feel much better now !!! what do you mean by te-author it? can you explane?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Try renameing the .bin file into a .iso file.


----------



## Nocomply (Aug 15, 2003)

sorry this is a bit late but...



actually you can burn an 812 mpeg file onto a 700 meg CD using Nero. Using nero express, just choose "Super Video CD".

"Add file" using the browser and nero scans it to make sure its SVCD compliant and then burns it to a 700 meg CD.

Someone gave me an SVCD of a film a while back and it just wouldn't play in my DVD player. I put it in the computer, dragged off the mpeg and re-authored / burned it without taking any notice of the mpegs file size. 

It was only afterwards i noticed the video file was 800 meg. I have no ideo where the extra 100 meg goes but it always works.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nocomply:_
> * I have no ideo where the extra 100 meg goes but it always works. *


smoke and mirrors LOL - apples and oranges actually - you're burning in a different mode than other data

here's an easy explanation
(from: http://www.dvdrhelp.com/faq#740)
_How come that I can fit 740 MB on a 74 min CD or 800 MB on a 80 min CD? 
A VCD,XVCD,XSVCD or SVCD are burned in mode 2 form 2 instead of ordinary data mode where you fit 650 MB on a 74 min CD. The mode2 form2 has less error correction than data mode.

80 min CD
VCD/SVCD/XVCD mode
Mode2 Form2 = 2324 bytes/sector = 360 000 * 2324 = about 800 MB on a 80 min CD.
Data mode
Mode1 Form1 = 2048 bytes/sector = 360 000 * 2048 = about 700 MB on a 80 min CD.

(a 80min CD has 75 sectors/s = 80min CD * 60 * 75 = 360000)

74 min CD
VCD/SVCD/XVCD mode
Mode2 Form2 = 2324 bytes/sector = 333 000 * 2324 = about 740 MB on a 74 min CD.
Data mode
Mode1 Form1 = 2048 bytes/sector = 333 000 * 2048 = about 650 MB on a 74 min CD.

(a 74min CD has 75 sectors/s = 74min CD * 60 * 75 = 333000)_

or read more here: http://www.dvdrhelp.com/forum/userguides/135642.php


----------



## Nocomply (Aug 15, 2003)

Doh ! You've spoiled the mystery now


----------

